# Sandusky, OH - Sasha, YWF, Shy Needs Love



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14709053

This dog is in need of a patient owner who has experience with dogs. She is a good dog who needs a lot of love and attention. She does warm up to you it just takes a little time. She is available for adoption right now. She really is a good dog, just a little shy. 

Please let them know at the shelter if you've found this dog through Petfinder.com. My Contact InfoErie County Dog Shelter 
Sandusky, OH 
1-419-627-7607


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh, she looks like skin and bones, I hate those stupid people who did this. Hope she gets help!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Goodness, that poor dog needs food too.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Look at that face.







What a sweet looking dog! I hope she gets a good home and some good food soon!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

poor girl


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Any help for her


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm trying to commit to the 2 Sheps at this shelter...need transport to Florida; have request in to Pilots'nPaws, and here on 'transport' forum. Anyone there in Ohio to help me get these 2 "HOME" ?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone local that can pull and temp foster until transport?


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

I called the shelter today....Rinny and Sasha were definately adopted.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Oops - should have checked here before I called - I just came to post the same news that Sasha was adopted

Terry 
Echo Dogs.


----------

